# Third knife , first saya



## chefcomesback (Apr 1, 2014)

I just finished this knife today , it is a 260 mm sujihiki in d2 steel with d shaped Australian beef wood handle, buffalo horn ferrule and end cap. It is 257 on the edge and 37 mm tall. It lost some height during grinding and the profile looks more like a double bevel yanagiba . The knife weighs 219 grams and balance point is an inch in front of emoto.





The saya is cocobolo and secured with a homemade buffalo pin, it is no where near friction fit




Here I have attempted to take choil and spine pictures , very poorly




Last picture is after being hand finished




The lessons I have learnt : make sure you have a proper grinder and order the steel in right thickness!!! Trying to grind 1/4 inch d2 with a cheap bench grinder is PITA


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 1, 2014)

grats, nicely done.


----------



## RavenMad (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 1, 2014)

Great work!! Really like the saya


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks really nice. Great work!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice! That saya looks great as well!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone , this the choil shot I have attempted to attach 

View attachment 23122



Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 1, 2014)

That looks truly amazing. Excellent work! :thumbsup:

Cheers

J


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks great. Wish I had one actually


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone , I find trying to make them lot more addictive than buying and trying new ones


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 2, 2014)

chefcomesback said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone , I find trying to make them lot more addictive than buying and trying new ones



Good job!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you Marko


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------

